# Schärfentiefe und Abblendtaste



## Martin Schaefer (11. August 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat eine neue Ressource erstellt:

Schärfentiefe und Abblendtaste - Schärfentiefe und Abblendtaste



> Fotografieren macht Spaß! Manchen macht es so viel Spaß, dass sie sich eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera (DSLR) kaufen wollen, um mehr Qualität und mehr fotografische Möglichkeiten gegenüber digitalen Kompaktkameras zu haben.
> Ein wichtiges Feature, das dabei oft übersehen wird, ist die sogenannte Abblendtaste, deren Sinn euch hier kurz und hoffentlich anschaulich vermittelt wird.
> 
> 
> Je nach eingesteller Objektiv-Blende ändert sich der Schärfentiefe-Bereich. Wenn wir aber beim Fotografieren durch...



Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------



## Dr Dau (12. August 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung:
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei älteren digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras ist (evtl. will ein Anfänger ja erstmal mit einer gebrauchten Kamera einsteigen ), aber bei analogen Spiegelreflexkameras hat nicht jedes Model eine Abblendtaste.
Z.B. hat die analoge Canon EOS 500, und auch deren Nachfolger die EOS 500N, keine Abblendtaste.
Im Zweifel also einfach mal im Handbuch (gibt es meist auch als PDF beim Hersteller) nachschauen.

Interessant ist der Vergleich zwischen Blende 2,8 und 4.
Daran sieht man dass man auch mit einem (relativ) günstigen Einsteigerobjektiv (mit einer Anfangsblende von 3,5 oder 4) recht brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommt.


----------



## FP4Lisa (12. Februar 2012)

Huhu, ich fotografiere für mein Leben gern und finde diesen Tipp total genial. Ich finde solche Spielereien mit der Schärfe von Bildteilen super wichtig. Manch einer mag ja sagen Fotografie ist nur das Abbilden der Wirklichkeit, aber es ist eben auch Kunst, denn so kann man ganz klar steuern, worauf der Fokus beim Betrachten eines Fotos geht. LG FP4Lisa


----------

